# Interview Tomorrow



## Adrian719 (30 May 2011)

Hey everyone,
I have my medical and an interview tomorrow. I'm not worried about the medical, but I am really worried about the interview.
I have had a few jobs in the past, but got in via connections. So in turn, I have never been interviewed before. (Actually once, but it was for CO-OP).
I need tips. I need any advice you can give me. 
And if it is allowed, what are the typical questions they ask?

Thanks.


----------



## Mudshuvel (30 May 2011)

Hi Adrian,

Welcome to the forums.

If you read further in the thread, you will see a lot of times has this specific question has been asked, and answered.

That aside, research your trade. You _will_ be asked the in-and-outs of the trade you picked. You will be asked about the QL3 courses or SQ. 

Dress nicely, as someone mentioned in another post, a tie won't hurt.

As for questions, it differs with everyones files. They are trying to see _who_ you are. Be honest. Trust me, be honest. They'll tell if you're not.

Mud


----------



## Adrian719 (30 May 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...



Thank you. 
I'll do some searching.
thanks


----------



## sky777 (30 May 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> You will be asked about the QL3 courses or SQ.


 I had interview.But nobody asked me about QL3 and SQ.I even don't know what is it.
Good way for preparing for interview here.  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/34cbg_hq/entrevueen.pdf
Print it and answer questions.


----------



## Mudshuvel (30 May 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I had interview.But nobody asked me about QL3 and SQ.I even don't know what is it.
> Good way for preparing for interview here.  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/34cbg_hq/entrevueen.pdf
> Print it and answer questions.



A fine example of 'it differs'. Haha. I was asked about where I thought my training was, for how long... etc.


----------



## Hoogoos (31 May 2011)

I agree with Mudshuvel. Learn everything you can about your trade. Even if you don't get asked about it, it's good to know what career you are getting into.


----------



## Dexen (31 May 2011)

Reflect on your past work experiences as well. Think about times you went above and beyond the normal scope of your job or were really stressed. My interview was really laid back, they aren't trying to stump you. They want to know you are not someone who is socially inept, someone who has a good work ethic, shows initiative and is all around a good candidate. Be 100% no matter the question.


----------



## BlueOne (2 Jun 2011)

Just a personal one from me: Been to my interview and just like anyone here felt nervous and even anxious about it. The Captain who had me in interview have been really nice to me and I felt comfortable talking with her. After 15 minutes out of almost 3 hours I can tell you we were talking as we were almost friends. I went very fluently as I were not feeling I was anymore interrogated so I could put feelings to what I was elaborating on. This made the conversation very human and very close to the reality of my own life. That made it, I think. The Force will need you to cover people with who you are working so they expect you to be a human.

Hope that help and good luck with your interview!


----------



## BlueOne (2 Jun 2011)

Just saw the date from the initial message, hope you did well on your interview  "read more, post less" I know


----------



## Tollis (13 Jun 2011)

I'm not sure If I'm just a failure at forum search function literacy but I can't seem to get anything more then "No matches were found" to anything I search.  So instead of starting a new thread I figure I can just post it here and hopefully still get an answer.  I've got an interview tomorrow and I plan on wearing dress pants, Dress shirt but I'm wondering if a Tie is going a bit to formal.  Interview is for a vehicle tech NCM position I know if it was officer I would for sure just not sure if its necessary for me/what I'm appling for.

Thanks in advanced for anyone with helpful advice


----------



## RCDtpr (13 Jun 2011)

Why would going in for an interview to be an officer change how you would dress?  Regardless of whether or not you are applying as an NCM or an officer it's still a job interview.  I'd say wear a suit.....or at the very least a tie.


----------



## Romanmaz (13 Jun 2011)

Tollis said:
			
		

> I'm not sure If I'm just a failure at forum search function literacy but I can't seem to get anything more then "No matches were found" to anything I search.  So instead of starting a new thread I figure I can just post it here and hopefully still get an answer.  I've got an interview tomorrow and I plan on wearing dress pants, Dress shirt but I'm wondering if a Tie is going a bit to formal.  Interview is for a vehicle tech NCM position I know if it was officer I would for sure just not sure if its necessary for me/what I'm appling for.
> 
> Thanks in advanced for anyone with helpful advice


You don't need to wear a tie, but it wont hurt either, and make sure you polish up your dress shoes before you go. I wore a dress shirt, dress pants, and black leather dress shoes. Turned out to be the best dressed person there, some guys didn't even iron 
their shirts before the interview.  :facepalm:


----------



## Dexen (13 Jun 2011)

I wore a blue dress shirt with a suit. I would totally recommend wearing a suit. Regardless if it is right, wrong or indifferent you will be judged on your appearance.


----------



## mariomike (13 Jun 2011)

Tollis said:
			
		

> I'm not sure If I'm just a failure at forum search function literacy but I can't seem to get anything more then "No matches were found" to anything I search.  So instead of starting a new thread I figure I can just post it here and hopefully still get an answer.  I've got an interview tomorrow and I plan on wearing dress pants, Dress shirt but I'm wondering if a Tie is going a bit to formal.  Interview is for a vehicle tech NCM position I know if it was officer I would for sure just not sure if its necessary for me/what I'm appling for.
> 
> Thanks in advanced for anyone with helpful advice



This may help:
http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+&btnG=Search#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=site%3Aarmy.ca%20interview%20wear&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=7ff7d408b5d36764&biw=1360&bih=594&pf=p&pdl=300


----------



## Romanmaz (13 Jun 2011)

Dexen said:
			
		

> I wore a blue dress shirt with a suit. I would totally recommend wearing a suit. Regardless if it is right, wrong or indifferent you will be judged on your appearance.


You can wear a bow tie and a fedora if you want, they are going to judge you on alote more then what you're wearing.
 :camo:


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

Well, it may not be advisable for everyone but i wore jeans and a t-shirt to my interview. Even though i joined as an NCM, i still managed not to drool on myself before the interview. I did get food on my shirt but that was after..........


----------



## ayo23 (13 Jun 2011)

it's a job interview so i went in a suit w/ tie.


----------



## Nauticus (14 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, it may not be advisable for everyone but i wore jeans and a t-shirt to my interview. Even though i joined as an NCM, i still managed not to drool on myself before the interview. I did get food on my shirt but that was after..........


The trick is to lick the food off your shirt. If you do that, then you're allowed to wear whatever you'd like.


----------



## Fanfreluche (14 Jun 2011)

well for any job really...
the goal is to look clean and professional i think as long as you use common sense its fine


----------



## sky777 (14 Jun 2011)

My experience:
I wore suit and tie. I looked like very official. I don't know it is good or bad. But I felt  myself very good with this kind of clothe.


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Jun 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> You can wear a bow tie and a fedora if you want, they are going to judge you on alote more then what you're wearing.



That's true, but your appearance is likely to play some part in it.

(By all means wear a fedora if you like, but take it off in the office!)


----------



## Mudshuvel (14 Jun 2011)

I wore a full suit, blazer, tie, dress shoes... the works.

The Captain said "You dressed up nice."
I responded, "figured it wouldn't hurt."
He laughed.

That was a good icebreaker. We talked casually and everything after that. Some may have worn jeans and a tshirt or suits. Personally, I saw this as a job interview for a_ career _ rather than an interview for a _job_ like McDonalds or Rogers. I dressed to impress, that was my opinion, but seriously, judge your audience and dress accordingly.


----------



## astecki (14 Jun 2011)

Applied for Infantry NCM, and did excatly as Mudshuvel...suit, tie, the works.  The first thing the Sergeant said to me when he walked up was, "Glad to see someone taking this process seriously".

So no, a suit/tie/jacket is not necessary, but it's a job interview...it's never going to hurt, and might just set you that little bit apart from the next guy.


----------



## Romanmaz (14 Jun 2011)

astecki said:
			
		

> Applied for Infantry NCM, and did excatly as Mudshuvel...suit, tie, the works.  The first thing the Sergeant said to me when he walked up was, "Glad to see someone taking this process seriously".
> 
> So no, a suit/tie/jacket is not necessary, but it's a job interview...it's never going to hurt, and might just set you that little bit apart from the next guy.


I'm 6'5 with a shaved head, so I'm pretty hard to miss  ;D


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

I only had one interview, so I can't vouch for them all.  It started with "why do you want to be in the Canadian Forces?"  I replied with the usual; "I want to serve my country, Sir," "I'm hoping to go overseas and help people, Sir."  After a few minutes I was met with "no, why do YOU want to be in the Forces?"  I was brutally honest and mentioned the reasonable pay and job security that you won't find anywhere else.  

Try to look sharp.  I just dressed business casual; slacks and a dress shirt, no tie.  I was also told that I was the first candidate with a decent haircut in some time.  Try to look professional.  It might sound shallow, but I wouldn't hire some of the guys unless they gave a heck of an interview.

Any update from the OP?  My interview was a while ago now, so things may have changed a bit.  It sounds like they're getting tougher.


----------



## Romanmaz (14 Jun 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> I only had one interview, so I can't vouch for them all.  It started with "why do you want to be in the Canadian Forces?"  I replied with the usual; "I want to serve my country, Sir," "I'm hoping to go overseas and help people, Sir."
> After a few minutes I was met with "no, why do YOU want to be in the Forces?"  I was brutally honest and mentioned the reasonable pay and job security that you won't find anywhere else.
> 
> Try to look sharp.  I just dressed business casual; slacks and a dress shirt, no tie.  I was also told that I was the first candidate with a decent haircut in some time.  Try to look professional.  It might sound shallow, but I wouldn't hire some of the guys unless they gave a heck of an interview.
> ...


Do you remember that non-disclosure you signed before the interview started?..... :


----------



## Tollis (14 Jun 2011)

So I had my interview today.  Went with just plain dress pants and a dress shirt.  I don't own a blazer and hate ties, that being said I thought I looked fairly good.  My hair is always short and I'm clean shaven as well so that couldn't have hurt.  On the actual interview side of things I felt like they went really well and got some good feedback from the sergeant about my application/interview.  So now I hurry up and wait and hopefully the call from Ottawa comes at the same pace as the rest of my application process (very fast).  Good luck to everyone still in the process and don't be frightened by the interview.  So far everyone at the CFRC has been very nice and easy to talk to/with.


----------

